# (RESOLVED) TRANSPORT: WV-OH-MI



## Haley (May 18, 2010)

Hi all!

So Im trying to help Midwest organize the transport of two neutered male rabbits from Vienna, WV to the shelter in Plymouth, MI. 

Here's what I have so far:

EDITED TO UPDATE:

1. Vienna, WV to Cambridge, OH (1 hr) FILLED BY SHERRI

2. Cambridge, OH to Akron, OH (1 hr 25 mins) FILLED BY SHARI

3. Akron, OH to Sandusky, OH (1 hr 30 mins) FILLED BY CHRIS

4. Sandusky, OH to Plymouth, MI (2 hrs) FILLED BY GREG

Thanks!


----------



## Haley (May 20, 2010)

Where is everyone? 

Luckily I was able to get this set up using contacts from previous transports. RO member ChrisKewl and his wife are doing the Akron-Sandusky leg. Thanks guys!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 20, 2010)

Glad you got it taken care of. It was just a little out of my way.


----------

